# Kayak skills and safety training.



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm a yes voter.

Funnily enough, I did several kayaking courses well before I became a kayaker.
Not sure if any of you know of him, but I did the courses offered by Wayne Langmaid (RIP).
An amazing fellow, a sea kayaker of great skill, a fantastic tutor, and a man that could talk underwater (I'm sure I could still hear his instruction as he performed a roll).
He ran these courses from his home in Ettalong, which was a fantastic location.

In a single day's session, you would practice rolling in flatwater, self rescue, assisted rescue, working with the current under the bridge, 
playing in the rock garden (paddle backwards into the rocks and hold your position with rocks a metre either side of you), then out around box head to paddle in metre plus seas. 
The finale of the day was to learn to surf kayaks (and how to pump the water out when it didn't go as planned) in the shallows at the east end of Umina beach.

To be able to do all of this you had to turn up on a Friday night and take several hours of safety training at Wayne's place. This guy not only knew his stuff, he knew how to communicate it.
I was astounded at what he could teach me in a few short courses. He built amazing confidence levels in days - so in the course of a couple of weekends, I had gone from someone who had kayaked (using that term loosely) maybe half a dozen times in the preceding ten years to someone who could confidently roll a kayak, surf waves, play in the rocks, paddle in open water, and had a good appreciation of different paddle strokes.

Now I don't profess to hold all of these skills today, but I haven't forgotten the safety talks. 
A good kayaking/safety course will improve your skills beyond anything you could imagine.

To borrow a phrase, Do yourself a favour.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great story Jeffen, about Wayne Langmaid. With an instructor like that, you have an edge on many paddlers. You say RIP. What happened?


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Occy and Trev,

It was great to do that training, but as I mentioned - I can't profess to having all those skills now. What was really important was the confidence building aspect,
in conjunction with the safety training.

I believe that Wayne succumbed to a heart attack (I'm not 100% sure on that), when I found out I was dumbfounded. He was super fit, probably in his mid 50's,
and sadly left behind a young family.

He started the company "Ocean Planet" which still operates, but I think it just does kayak tours now, not the training that Wayne used to do.
From memory, Wayne could offer training up to the level of instructor.

To do this type of training you would probably need to find a Sea Kayaking group - I'm sure there's plenty around that do it.
I would recommend this type of training to any Kayak fisher, particularly those that hit open water. Even if you pedal rather than paddle, you would not regret
the experience.

*edit* This is what Rob Mercer had to say about Wayne

http://balancedboater.blogspot.com.au/2008/06/wayne-langmaid.html

** Another edit - I just checked further, and I was wrong, sadly, Wayne lost his life to depression.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

"He believed that fledgling adventurers deserved a challenging but fear free learning environment." (Rob Mercer of Wayne Langmaid - eulogy).

How many hundreds would he have influenced positvely, and safely? Changing lives. Thanks Jeffen.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

I posted No, thats because my school has paid for me to get my kayak training through Paddle NSW. But as I mentioned in my previous posts, its well worth it.

If you said no, or just cannot afford it...you have a kayak, the water is free, you tube is free, go research watch, learn and than practice. Its free. No excuses really.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

I've had some flatwater training but it was paid for by someone else. So my answer depends on what you want to know - are you trying to find out if people have had professional training or if they have been prepared to pay for it?


----------



## shell225 (Feb 6, 2013)

I had to say No, and because of the choices available I put that I couldn't afford it.

Truth is - I've not been able to find courses - honestly I don't know exactly where to look, and my attempts using google haven't been successful.

So if anyone can point me in the direction for padding instruction in Brisbane or surrounding areas, I would be very grateful.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

shell225 said:


> Truth is - I've not been able to find courses - honestly I don't know exactly where to look, and my attempts using google haven't been successful.
> 
> So if anyone can point me in the direction for paddling instruction in Brisbane or surrounding areas, I would be very grateful.


Shell,

Contact Gary Forrest for SE Qld.

[email protected]

www.queenslandseakayakinstruction.com.au

0429 876 955

Bruus (Daniel) and gbc might want to join you, and share costs. Well worth the money, for the rest of your paddling days. PM them.


----------



## shell225 (Feb 6, 2013)

Kayakone,

thank you so much for the link. I will get onto it!!!

Michelle


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Paul, interesting poll. I would have added another option "I get professional training - at lease once a year "top up refresher" training in hte run up to the summer season".


----------

